# Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?



## dragsterrobby (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo und moin moin,
gestern habe ich beobachten müssen, wie mein Wasser im Teich plötzlich immer trüber wurde, hab mir erst nix dabei gedacht, da die Koi ja schon mal am Boden im Sand/Lehmgemisch buddeln.
Gestern Abend dann die Katastrophe, haben die doch unsere ganzen Seerosen ausgebuddelt, die wir mit viel Mühe seiner Zeit dort eingepflanzt haben. 
Fast alle Seerosen schwammen an der Oberfläche!!
Ich könnt durch drehen, haben wir doch gerade vor 3 Wochen den Teich gereinigt und zum Teil mit neuenund mehr Wasserpflanzen bepflanzt.
In meiner Panik hab ich dann gestern Abend gegen 22:15 Uhr die Seerosen abgefischt, was schwer genug war, weil einige davon schon rießen Würzeln haben.
Da ich nichts anderes zur Hand hatte, habe ich jede einzelne Seerose auf einen größeren Stein gebunden und sie wieder versenkt, sind ja schon voller Blätter und kurz vor der Blüte!
Einige der Seerosen haben nun aber einen neuen tieferen als bisherigen Standort, bisher ca, 1,30 meter Tiefe, nun ca. 1,60 Meter Tiefe.
Werden sie es überleben???


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

Hallo Günter, 

Kois buddeln Seerosen aus???? 

Wenn Seerosen älter werden verholzen die Wurzeln und es kommt vor, dass sie nach oben schwimmen, wenn sie unten nicht genug Halt haben. 
Vielleicht ist ja genau das passiert?!?! 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

Ach ja, die Seerosen. 

Wenn das normale Seerosen sind, überleben die es gut. Vielleicht dauert es ein paar Tage 
Länger bis sie zur Oberfläche kommen.

LG Angie


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

Moin doch doch,
wäre nicht das erste mal, das die Koi die Seerosen ausbuddeln!
Wir haben ca 40cm Sand/Lehmgemisch damals in den Teich verbracht und dort haben wir die Seerosen eingepflanzt.
Bei der größten Seerose die gestern auch oben schwamm, ist nichts verholzt, sondern nur weiße lange Wurzeln, wie auch bei den anderen.
Also ein Zeichen dafür das sie gut gewurzelt haben, bis die Koi der Meinung waren, dort drunter etwas leckeres zu finden
Na ja, ich werde es mal wohlwollend beobachten, grummel grummel!!!


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

Hi Günter, 

Also wenn das so ist, vielleicht versuchst du en mal mit Hasendraht um die Wurzeln, kann nicht schaden.
Du kannst deinen Kois ja nicht den Popo hauen. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

Hallo Angie,
ja das habe ich auch im Kopf mit den Hasendraht, das Prob. ist nur, dafür muß das Wasser raus damit ich da hin komme!
Das wird in nächster Zeit nichts, nun muß es erst mal so gehen!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

Hi Günter,

hat der Teich denn noch keine Badetemperatur. In meinem war ich schon ein paar mal drin zum pflanzen (aber nicht in der Tiefenzone von 1,6m)

MfG Frank


----------



## gartenotti (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

hei günter

das haben meine auch gemacht die seerosen ausgebuddelt ich habe dann eier große steine auf die pflanzkörbe getan und ruhe ist. meine seerosen habe ich nur in kies wachsen seit 3 jahren keine probleme und seit letztem jahr die eier großen steine drauf gemacht da hatten sie keine lust mehr        lach

gruß otti


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

Hi Günter, 

Hol sie doch mit einem Haken hoch . Du hast doch Steine dran und musst die doch zu fassen kriegen, das Wasser müsste doch mittlerweile wieder so klar sein, dass du genug siehst, oder?

Pack sie in Körbe, die wachsen doch eh raus. Senk sie mit Seilen ab. Brauchst vielleicht eine zweite Person die auf der anderen Seit des Teichs steht und am Seil zieht. So kannst du die Seerose  auch bei hohem Wasserstand ganz genau platzieren. 
Versuchs einfach mal, bevor du das Wasser ablässt. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

Moin,
ja genau so werd ich es versuchen nächste Woche, da kommt Besuch. 
Ich sag mal nix vorher, sonst sagen die ab,hihi


----------



## samorai (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

He !
Geht es noch umständlicher???
Ein Korb ein Bügel aus Alu-Draht, wie bei einem Eimer und einen Haken am Stock,das war es.
Etwas Gage und vier Eiergroße Steine in jeder Ecke.
Kein Koi zieht Dir da etwas raus, und Du kannst den Korb nach belieben im Winter tiefer -versenken.
Auf gar kein Fall Karnickeldraht nehmen, die Fische könnten Verletzungen bekommen!!!


LG Ron!


----------



## Joerg (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

Hi Günter,
das mit den Seerosen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Meine fressen das __ Hornkraut nicht an, sondern zupfen nur vorsichtig die Fadenalgen daran ab.

Füttere deine Koi mal ordentlich, damit die nicht auf andere Ideen kommen.


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Günter,
> 
> Füttere deine Koi mal ordentlich, damit die nicht auf andere Ideen kommen.



Jörg, Dein Kopfkratz-Smilie ist goldrichtig ! 
Die Fütterung hat nun wirklich damit nichts zu tun. Meine Koi buddeln immer alles aus,
was ich bei mir in den Teich bringe.
Jede Pflanze, die neu dazukommt, wird solange bearbeitet, bis sie mit den Wurzeln wieder oben schwimmt .
Dafür werden sogar davor gelegte Feldsteine solange angeschubst, bis diese in der Tiefzone landen. Erst danach ist wieder Ruhe.
Ich nenne das einfach : Spielchen gegen die Langeweile


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Koi drehen duch oder was ist los?*

Moin Jolantha,
ganz genau so sieht´s aus, das Spielchen kenne ich seit paar Jahren, nichts ist sicher!!
Auf das ordentliche füttern, geh ich mal nicht ein!!!!


----------

